# How to know you arguing with an idiot.



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

you're an idiot


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

Rodo said:


> you're an idiot


Why you come here if it's only for bitching on everyone?


----------



## Gmo (May 25, 2011)

Ehhhhhh I'm gonna have to take a middle stance between the both of you. Yes HPPD and anxiety disorders related to drug use does exist but typically that stuff doesn't happen unless the drugs are taken frequently or in high doses. I had REALLY bad HPPD for a while but it was my own doing I can't necessarily just blatantly blame the drugs. Also, he has a point in saying the illegality of certain drugs give drug dealers an opportunity to cut it with random stuff as filler. The only time I had a bad trip, which I feel like helped caused my DP, was when I got some really bad doses. You could tell they were hella impure so idk he had valid points.........just sayin.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Rodo said:


> you're an idiot


whats your deal?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

It is surprising that the big pharmaceuticals haven't picked up on the market. Perhaps because they are generic versions now. Of course they could pull the old trick of making time-released versions to extend patents&#8230;

Pfizer's Time-Released LSD - Because YOU Deserve it! ... Ask your doctor about a free trial

Johnson and Johnson's Baby-delics - Baby powder never worked so GOOD! ... Expand their minds better than Baby Mozart!

McDonald's Big Crack with special sauce - You deserve a break today

Are you self-conscious about your breath?, Try Certs new Minty fresh Meth-mints

Kellogg's Fruit Loops - Fat free, Gluten free, Zero calorie energy cereal

_Popular Electronics_ - "Strobing Without Batteries"

_The National Enquirer_ - "Shocking Truth! Mr President does Not like mushrooms &#8230; Exclusive interview with White House cook"

_Men's Health_ - "Toking Up Isometrically &#8230; Exercise? Hell No! Just light up"

_Martha Stewart Living_ - "Decorative Bongs for Every Occasion - the inside scoop"

_The Wall Street Journal_ - "Ecstasy, The New 'E' in e-commerce"

_The New York Times_ - "Political Unrest as Colombian Drug Cartel Crumbles"

_Los Angeles Daily News_ - "New Study Reveals Starbucks Reduces Wife-Beating by 75%"


----------



## Gmo (May 25, 2011)

Visual said:


> It is surprising that the big pharmaceuticals haven't picked up on the market. Perhaps because they are generic versions now. Of course they could pull the old trick of making time-released versions to extend patents&#8230;
> 
> Pfizer's Time-Released LSD - Because YOU Deserve it! ... Ask your doctor about a free trial
> 
> ...


I didn't say they should be legal. I don't think that I'm just saying that drugs are cut up and impure quite often because they're illegal but thats just part of it. I think they should definitely be illegal but the kid in the convo still had some solid points.


----------



## jcarter125 (Oct 7, 2011)

Gmo said:


> Ehhhhhh I'm gonna have to take a middle stance between the both of you. Yes HPPD and anxiety disorders related to drug use does exist but typically that stuff doesn't happen unless the drugs are taken frequently or in high doses. I had REALLY bad HPPD for a while but it was my own doing I can't necessarily just blatantly blame the drugs. Also, he has a point in saying the illegality of certain drugs give drug dealers an opportunity to cut it with random stuff as filler. The only time I had a bad trip, which I feel like helped caused my DP, was when I got some really bad doses. You could tell they were hella impure so idk he had valid points.........just sayin.


i agree with this.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Gmo said:


> I didn't say they should be legal. I don't think that I'm just saying that drugs are cut up and impure quite often because they're illegal but thats just part of it. I think they should definitely be illegal but the kid in the convo still had some solid points.


Probably not good to be legalized - but can't resist the little jokes

The real problem with these laws is that you cannot legislate common sense or morals. People will ultimately do what they want, even at great risk.

Perhaps it helps those who are 'undecided' and yet to 'mature in knowledge'. But it also fuels a huge underground economy and crime. And some people just don't learn or have hope for anything better.

Oh well, back to DP&#8230;


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

My grandpa gave me a good tip once, if you talk with someone whos username is Brando2600, your talking to an idiot *sarcasm*

nah we love you brando, thanks for sharing


----------

